

Ask HN: is it time for ISPs and mail servers to close unencrypted email ports?  - hoodoof

Would it make sense for email servers and ISP&#x27;s to plan to close plain text email transmission ports?
======
pcvarmint
It won't matter until we have end-to-end email encryption by default, which
doesn't seem likely very soon, given history and government power. Right now
most email travels in the clear at some point, even if your connection to your
server is encrypted.

Unencrypted incoming SMTP email won't be closed off anytime soon, for
practical and economic reasons.

StartMail is a start in the right direction (pun intended).

------
ScottWhigham
Please educate me - what is an "encrypted email port"? This is a term I don't
know. I feel a bit silly asking TBH but it happens to us all from time to
time, I suppose...

